
Show HN: Turn GPS tracks into 3D-Printed mountains - belforn
http://www.nicetrails.com
======
belforn
Hi, this is Bernat, 3D printing designer...

we launched nicetrails to create unique trophies for mountaineers and outdoor
sport activities.

the idea is: 1\. Upload a GPS track (.gpx) 2\. View the trail in 3D 3\. Choose
map style: satellite / snow 4\. Order your trophy (3D Print in full color)

are you a hiker? biker? trail runner? I'd like your feedback, you can try to
upload a .GPX file and see if all looks as expected.

*no need to register

I hope you like it.

Cheers from Barcelona!

~~~
wyldfire
This is super neat. Is the vertical scale fixed? Midwestern US hills are a
challenge to bike IMO but probably not impressive when compared w/these
fantastic alpine landscapes.

~~~
belforn
For long routes (>100km), the terrain tends to look flat, due to the
proportions of altitude (Z) vs width/length...

to solve that, we added a "terrain enhancer", a slider to exaggerate the
altitude and give a dramatic look to the 3D model :)

~~~
wyldfire
Nice!

------
tgasson
Nice work. I'm getting a timeout on
[http://app.nicetrails.com/api/createXML3D_base_noUV_nobase_U...](http://app.nicetrails.com/api/createXML3D_base_noUV_nobase_UV.php)
when trying to upload my own .gpx

~~~
belforn
Strange, After uploading it should load the viewer instantly...

Please try to upload again from here:
[http://www.nicetrails.com/app/](http://www.nicetrails.com/app/)

------
prbuckley
I would love to use something like this to capture a ski day. If I could just
turn on a mobile app at the beginning of the day to track my route and then
export from the app that would be sharp. Maybe integration with Strava and
other such apps?

------
chatmasta
This is extremely creative and cool. Nice job!

------
stuart78
Love this. Wish my recent hikes were more ambitious (and thusly deserving of
memorialization)!

------
drbild
This is super cool. Too bad 3D printing is still so expensive.

~~~
belforn
right, that's the main drawback... :( specially because 3Dprinting prices
escalate volumetrically... which means that something double the size is not
twice expensive, but like eight times more expensive...

